# Topics > Agriculture >  Sweet, pepper harvesting robot,  H2020 programme of the EU, Europe

## Airicist

Website - sweeper-robot.eu

----------


## Airicist

The SWEEPER-robot

Published on Jul 10, 2018




> The SWEEPER robot is the first sweet pepper harvesting robot in the world demonstrated in a commercial greenhouse. It is designed to operate in a single stem row cropping system, with a crop having non-clustered fruits and little leaf occlusion.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The creepy-cute robot that picks peppers with its face"

by Matt Simon
July 25, 2018

----------

